# Cruze 2.0 Diesel Starts and Stalls - Solved: EGR Replaced



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm betting your Cruze has a fresh tank of water…….sat overnight, water settled….nope, still doesn't burn.

Start by going to the selling station and see if they got any complaints…..often, if a water load is in the tank the oil company will pony up for repairs,,,,a cost of doing business.

Avoid replacing components….get it to a dealer for fuel analysis.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, let me start off by welcoming you here. That really is quite an epic first post. 

I have are a number of questions:

1) what is the vehicles mileage?

2) have you made any modifications to the vehicle, such as a K&N filter?

3) where did you get a replacement MAF from?

4) why haven't you taken the vehicle in to a dealer for service?

5) is it possible that the vehicle was filled with gasoline instead of diesel?

FWIW my wife would skin me as well.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

If it was my car I would make sure the fuel cap was tight. Next I would check the filter. Sounds like she got some dirty fuel. I'm not an electronics guy but it sounds like the motor is starving for fuel. Good luck


----------



## djmacc (Jul 24, 2014)

WOW, thanks for coming back so quick I will respond in caps below to the questions. BTW it has not gone to the dealer because it's now under extended warranty (45000 miles)and they would will not cover sensors and of course this is going to be sensors or some other not warrantied item.



Tomko said:


> Well, let me start off by welcoming you here. That really is quite an epic first post.
> 
> I have are a number of questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I was wondering if somehow she ended up with a tank of gas instead of diesel. But Robby's water theory works too.

Given the timing, I'd make sure the fuel is good before doing anything more.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

mine did the same thing last year. Ended up a bad EGR valve. start then would not stay running same thing


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator could be on to something regarding the EGR. But it does sound like a bad tank of fuel. 

Shame you didn't buy a GMPP plan that covered the sensors. I know my plan does. 

The dealer can check a sample of the fuel. They use a refractometer. Whether they will do it for you is another thing. 

I hate to say it, but I think this is going to cost you less to bring it into the dealer. You've already thrown a MAF at it for ~$200 without result. This engine is pretty complex and we're just starting to build up a body of experience with it. On what grounds did you replace the MAF? Are you working from the factory service manual?

My niece is a public health nurse that drives all over visiting shut-ins and old people. So I understand how important reliable wheels are to delivering her public service.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, and you're toasting the battery. That's why it's giving you the funny messages. Throw a battery tender on it ASAP to try to save it.


----------



## djmacc (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the insight everybody. Especially the battery issue. I got a discount on the MAF sensor ($86.00). Changed it out because the scanner said it was reading out of spec. Now it says the the IAT is bad. I am going to pump some fuel into a glass jar tonight and see if I can see any water/oil separating and go to the EGR next. Is there anyway to check the EGR? In the past you could pull vacuum on it, what about now?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

djmacc said:


> Changed it out because the scanner said it was reading out of spec. Now it says the the IAT is bad.


You may be running into a scanner that doesn't work too well with this car. I'm always leery about interpreting results of tests I've never done before. Make sure you're not chasing phantom problems. Results that keep changing are not a good sign.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

We want to help you diesel brother Dan - because nobody wants a mad nurse throwing it back on you. 

This engine's management system is the latest GM tech. Even the GM scanner requires a supplemental interface unit to work with this engine. 

You really need to give yourself a fighting chance to sort this out if you want to do it yourself. Factory Service Manual is de riguer. 

If it is water in the fuel, I would have guessed that the fuel filter would have signalled it. But maybe it came on too soon. However, if it is bad fuel how are you going to address that yourself? The service station's insurance company will not reimburse your DIY repair. They will want to see a service order from a licensed mechanic. 

FWIW GMPP won't cover damage because of bad fuel. 

As far as EGR is concerned this is no SBC.


----------



## djmacc (Jul 24, 2014)

I pumped out some fuel in a clear container and can't see any separation. I found out tractor supply has a compound that can test for water in fuel so I will try that tomorrow. And I agree this ain't no small block chevy. I have an Alldata subscription for this car and and even though it has drawings I can't even tell where the EGR is  I concede I may have to get this to the dealer but I haven't given up yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't really offer any insight here but i can tell you good luck and keep us posted. I second the notion that the car would tell you if there was water in the fuel. I suppose it wouldn't hurt anything to drain the fuel filter, possibly even replace it, but that does go under the category of "throwing parts at it". Well, not the draining part. That is free. Evidence suggests that EGR may be a culprit. I would definitely run it by the dealer. Maybe you can get them to get you a loaner car. Some dealers will do that even if the car is not under warranty, if you ask nicely.


----------



## djmacc (Jul 24, 2014)

Well the dealer felt the fuel was contaminated with something other than water so they pumped the tank and it still has the same issues. He is saying that the fuel must have damaged other parts so now they have to dig deeper. My concern is that they were wrong about the fuel but won't admit it so I will pay for that 
and now I will have to fund their experimentation from here on out. Does anyone have any recommendations as to how I am keep the dealer honest? Am I obligated to pay for repairs that were a result of their wrong diagnosis?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

djmacc said:


> Well the dealer felt the fuel was contaminated with something other than water so they pumped the tank and it still has the same issues.


I'd put some pressure on the dealer as to what was wrong with the fuel. The most common issues are water or wrong fuel. Other things are possible, but the quickly get into the area of improbability.

If he can't identify what's wrong with the fuel, then he should consider it a coincidence. More to the point, if he can't prove it was fuel, he'll have to consider it warranty.

It might be worth checking with the station to see if anyone else has a complaint. If it was bad/contaminated fuel, there would be a spike in dead cars and trucks in the area. Wrong fuel wouldn't do that, but I'd think the dealer should be able to identify that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I highly recommend GMPP. It is an insurance. Especially in situations where you can't fund an unexpected >$200 repair. And let's face it, these days there's a lot of people in that situation. 

If it is customer pay the dealer cannot proceed without checking in with you to get your authority. In a big job this is usually every day. Some time ago my father had a recurring starter problem. His fuse-able link kept frying out. It took the dealer about four days of work to figure it out. Every day he got a call. In the end it cost him well over $1,000. But what could he do. His car was useless unless it would start. 

You're kind of in the same boat...

I guess you could go down and work with the tech assigned to your car. I've done this many times. But I have developed a very close working relationship with my dealer over many decades.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

The dealer may not be lying to you. If the contaminant got past the filter it could take your pump out. The late model diesel pumps have extremely tight tolerances because of the high pressures used in the modern diesels. I hope you don't have this problem. Hopefully they will replace the current filter and you'll be on your way.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

20 mile drive home after getting fuel problem free sits in driveway for 2 days then start stall, start stall, don`t suspect fuel at all. same symptom as Gator had stuck EGR sounds more like a possibility. if you put gas in by mistake it would sound like the head going to blow off the motor before you made it to the street.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is the relevant thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/98890-bad-egr-valve.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is another relevant thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...eral-discussion/105057-bomber-wont-start.html

In this case it was a bad fuel pump relay causing the same symptoms.


----------



## djmacc (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I will check back in with the dealer on Monday and see where this goes...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

did find these on the internet. 330.for the egr valve made in Korea


----------



## djmacc (Jul 24, 2014)

Well it turned out to be the EGR valve like you guys said. I refuse to pay for the EGR valve and the rental and the dealer agreed so thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad to hear - and props to Gator who first pointed to EGR. 

Why not stick around here? We're glad to have you on board.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

For the record Gator's EGR was replaced at 52,000 miles and the op was at 40,000 miles. If I recall correctly there's been one other EGR replaced among our diesel brethren.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Found it:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...discussion/90834-joined-p0133-club-today.html

It was revjpeterson at what I believe was 22,000 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad to hear it's fixed. May there be many trouble free miles ahead!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Good to see it is back on the road. 

This place is going to be a nice collection of great information down the road to help others if issues arise.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I agree. I was thinking yesterday that we may look towards starting a common faults thread or sub forum. There was a first step towards this with this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-trouble-codes-containment-thread.html


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Good to see it is back on the road.
> 
> This place is going to be a nice collection of great information down the road to help others if issues arise.


Congrats and Happy Days djmacc! Ditto on Blue Topaz post


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't really paid attention to where this part is at. Seems like a fairly straightforward swap to the DIY'er if there's not 75 things to move first.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I agree. I was thinking yesterday that we may look towards starting a common faults thread or sub forum. There was a first step towards this with this thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-trouble-codes-containment-thread.html


I remember that one, but sometimes these things get lost in the woodwork.


----------



## ParkersonRedRobin (May 26, 2016)

Haven't read the whole thread, but to your remark about one other brethren ( or sistren as the case may be), my 14 cruze is currently sitting in the shop with it's EGR being replaced. I am only at 19K miles...hopefully, this will not be a precursor to things yet to come, as I absolutely love my little haul ass car, favorite ever and my fleet has been extensive!!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That's 4 or 5 EGRs failing to soon. Not a cheap repair. Mine was replaced at 52000 miles


----------

